# ATI Tool - (9700 pro) I get no temp monitoring graph



## rdcapebt (Mar 27, 2005)

In this screen shot of ATI Tool ( http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/screen1.gif ) there is a Graph that appears to display temps. When I use ATI Tool I don't get the graph, just a graphic "ATI Tool". I am obviously new to all of this, but I assume it is because I don't have it set up correctly to monitor my temps etc.

My relevant system info:

Abit TH7II 400 mhz fs bus
ATI 9700 Pro (Not OC yet) dual 20 in. Mon
1 gig Rambus

I noticed my motherboard (It's Old) is not listed in the plug in's section of ATI Tool, but if anyone could help me configure everything correctly so I get the graph going, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance,

Robert


----------



## InAwe (Mar 28, 2005)

*9700 Pro are not temp recognized as far as I can attest.*

I have an ALL-IN-WONDER 9700 Pro too.  ATITool doesn't recognize our Video stuff for GPU temps.  I don't know if that is because it is old too.  If you send a PM to W1zzard you will probably get an answer quickly.  Or search the Forum.  So far you and I are the only ones I have seen with the 9700 Pro series though.





			
				rdcapebt said:
			
		

> In this screen shot of ATI Tool ( http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/screen1.gif ) there is a Graph that appears to display temps. When I use ATI Tool I don't get the graph, just a graphic "ATI Tool". I am obviously new to all of this, but I assume it is because I don't have it set up correctly to monitor my temps etc.
> 
> My relevant system info:
> 
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2005)

your video card does not have a temp sensor, so atitool cant get temperatures


----------



## rdcapebt (Mar 28, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> your video card does not have a temp sensor, so atitool cant get temperatures



Thanks for the response.

RD


----------

